# need latex refresher...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's been 10 years & a head injury since I did latex work on my face. I need a quick refresher.
So, I wash my face and NO moisturizer, right??

if I'm *not* using an appliance, I do not need castor oil sealer?? Just top the latex off with a dusting of powder to set it?

If I DO use an appliance & castor oil sealer, do I also top that off with powder,too?

Sorry...a bit fuzzy on the remembering of things...old age don'tchaknow.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

>>>


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Apply to clean, dry skin.

Castor oil on top of a latex appliance will help any makeup you use on the appliance stick better and blend better with the makeup you use on your skin.

A dusting of translucent powder helps makeup "set" whether it's on your skin or an appliance. Power also helps keep latex from sticking to itself.

Not sure what you mean by the "not using an appliance" question. Are you talking about painting liquid latex directly on your skin?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

How I build liquid latex wounds and whatnot directly on skin:
1. Clean skin
2. Build the latex effect
3. Powder so it doesn't stick to itself if creased
4. Castor oil so creme makeup won't discolor as bad
5. Makeup
6. Powder to set the makeup

I'll usually also hit the edges with some spirit gum to help keep the latex from peeling up in 20 minutes. I can't tell you how many zombies I've seen falling apart before they even get to their event because they never think to glue their edges.

I haven't worked with appliances, so I'm no help there, but since the powdering step in latex pieces is to prevent sticking I would imagine any appliance you end up with has already been treated for that.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks!


----------

